# dvd drive causes kernel panic hardened-sources-4.1.4

## Nicias

I have a machine running hardened sources. Recently, I've discovered that when I put a dvd in the drive, it causes a kernel oops. Below is the output of dmesg.

```

[114712.983560] PAX: size overflow detected in function sr_done drivers/scsi/sr.c:315 cicus.180_68 min, count: 2

[114712.983709] CPU: 0 PID: 1083 Comm: scsi_eh_3 Not tainted 4.1.4-hardened #1

[114712.983716] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Vostro 1500                     /0NX907, BIOS A04 01/30/2008

[114712.983721]  0000000000000000 ffffffff81a0c794 0000000000000000 ffffffff81a0c794

[114712.983732]  ffffffff8175d99e ffffffff81a0c78c ffffffff811680a5 ffffc9000045bd60

[114712.983740]  ffff88003e248600 0000000000001000 ffff88007b4e6c80 ffff88007bfc9818

[114712.983749] Call Trace:

[114712.983767]  [<ffffffff8175d99e>] ? dump_stack+0x47/0x67

[114712.983778]  [<ffffffff811680a5>] ? report_size_overflow+0x35/0x40

[114712.983787]  [<ffffffff81568054>] ? sr_done+0x194/0x1a0

[114712.983796]  [<ffffffff8155204b>] ? scsi_finish_command+0xab/0x140

[114712.983804]  [<ffffffff8155635c>] ? scsi_eh_flush_done_q+0x9c/0xd0

[114712.983812]  [<ffffffff81581a09>] ? ata_scsi_port_error_handler+0x559/0x730

[114712.983819]  [<ffffffff81581c67>] ? ata_scsi_error+0x87/0xc0

[114712.983826]  [<ffffffff8155675d>] ? scsi_error_handler+0xdd/0x520

[114712.983834]  [<ffffffff81556680>] ? scsi_eh_get_sense+0x130/0x130

[114712.983842]  [<ffffffff810a89d0>] ? kthread+0xc0/0xe0

[114712.983850]  [<ffffffff810a0000>] ? compat_SyS_sysinfo+0x30/0x340

[114712.983857]  [<ffffffff810a8910>] ? kthread_create_on_node+0x160/0x160

[114712.983865]  [<ffffffff817644ae>] ? ret_from_fork+0x3e/0x70

[114712.983871]  [<ffffffff810a8910>] ? kthread_create_on_node+0x160/0x160

```

This doesn't happen with 3.18.9, but it does with 4.0.8. 

It also happens with a different external dvd drive with 4.1.4.

I've been using the same config for some time, just doing make oldconfig and accepting the defaults. (I miss pappy's kernel seeds. Is there a replacement?)

How do I start to find out what is wrong with my .config? 

.config: https://bpaste.net/show/b533dda7e8b1

----------

## Hu

Configuration errors never cause that kind of error.  You have encountered a kernel bug.  It will need to be fixed by a change to the source.

----------

## Nicias

Thanks for the reply. I went to file a bug, someone beat me to it. Next time I'll check bugzilla first.

----------

## toralf

 *Nicias wrote:*   

> This doesn't happen with 3.18.9, but it does with 4.0.8. 

 If the kernel devs and hardened guys don't have a clue about the culprit, then this does strongly point to "git bisect" IMO  :Wink: 

----------

## Nicias

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Nicias wrote:*   This doesn't happen with 3.18.9, but it does with 4.0.8.  If the kernel devs and hardened guys don't have a clue about the culprit, then this does strongly point to "git bisect" IMO 

 

I don't see how to use git bisect if the kernels are all patched. Could you explain how to do that?

----------

## toralf

 *Nicias wrote:*   

> I don't see how to use git bisect if the kernels are all patched. Could you explain how to do that?

 Try the same vanilla kernel version and test if the bug exists there too - this case isn't unlikely.

----------

## Nicias

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Try the same vanilla kernel version and test if the bug exists there too - this case isn't unlikely.

 

I already did. gentoo-sources-4.1.4 is fine.

----------

